# stocking a 29 gal



## ZannaClaire (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not exactly a beginner, I've had a 10 gal before. But I never was really into it until now. Now I have a 29 gal, going for 2.5 months with 4 zebra fish and a small swordtail. I want to have silver/blue fish, though others would be ok. I was thinking more zebra, some neon tetras, some glass catfish, some silver hatchets. How many of each should I add, or what other possible choises? Some more color, that's a bit too much silver.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Silver hatchets neon tetras and zebra danios are perfect for that aquarium but they all need groups to be happy and healthy, but I think glass catfish would get too large for your aquarium... these catfish grow to 6 inches, it might be pushing it but you may be able to pull it off... just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

cory cats would be nice. i personally dont like hatchet fish because they spend their time at the very top of the water, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I love my marbel hatchets. They are pretty awesome fish IMO... very different from many of the common fish that people get. They are related to flying fish  little wing like pectoral fins.


----------

